# Planting above substrate



## 2Shi (Dec 18, 2012)

When I look at the aquascapes of others, I notice that they are able to grow small foreground plants in high up areas. There clearly isn't any substrate that high up. How do they do it? I'm not referring to plants like java moss and java fern which can be tied down to driftwood and rocks. I'm talking about plants like hair grass and dwarf sag.
Look at this pic for your reference:http://cdn.onelargeprawn.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2009/aquascapes_002.jpg

*How can I plant my foreground plants in high areas with no substrate?*


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the plants on the branches are actually moss..possibly string moss...most of the plants in that tank are mosses..
and a tank like that is very difficult to do and takes a long time to establish..


----------

